# Oh the horror.



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I fed Beef Tripe, Beef Trimming, Organ blend tonight and I wanted to puke. It was the worst smelling thing EVER.

And the dogs were all over me the second I took the defrosted package out of the sink. It was SO nasty.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

So ok it is gross then... ughh. Did you feed it with some bone?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

There were some bone fragments in it, barely any!
But they had Boar Ribs for breakfast so I thought that was enough bone and they could have a boneless meal for dindin.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh good graceous. I can only imagine that stench...

You're a brave woman!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: i'm actually curious if Tobi would eat that stuff, he does this wierd face when he smells any excrement on the ground anywhere! i'd be curious if he would do the same with tripe.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well. It smelled like the bowels of a dead animal...So of course the dogs just _loved _it. Tobi would probably go nuts over it if he likes stinky stuff! 

Northwoods, I wasn't so brave when I had to start separating it out into bowls. I'm normally hands on with the meat but with this stuff, I was using a knife and a fork to get it into the bowls. And what smell got on my hands just wouldn't go away until the fourth wash and a fair amount of hand sanitizer.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Well. It smelled like the bowels of a dead animal...So of course the dogs just _loved _it. Tobi would probably go nuts over it if he likes stinky stuff!
> 
> Northwoods, I wasn't so brave when I had to start separating it out into bowls. I'm normally hands on with the meat but with this stuff, I was using a knife and a fork to get it into the bowls. And what smell got on my hands just wouldn't go away until the fourth wash and a fair amount of hand sanitizer.


I know....we have a ground beef blend that is pretty smelly too. And sometimes I have no other choice than to use my hands to get it out of the tube its in and it just lingers on my hands. Its usually in the morning when I need to do that too which is NOT enjoyable....almost gagging. 

The things we do for our carnivores!! *sigh!*


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, I know, oh the things we'll do! I'm so glad I didn't have to get any out with my hands, I wouldn't think I could stomach it, and I'm normally not squeamish about anything. D: I didn't think anything could smell worse than the Beef Spleens I had to package...But the Tripe blend beat it by a LONG shot.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Trust me, by the third or fourth time you feed it, it won't smell anywhere near as bad! I almost puked the first time I thawed some and opened the bag. Even worse, I handled it with my bare hands and could not get rid of the stench for anything! After a couple feedings, it didn't bother me at all anymore. My dogs go berserk for the stuff!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

You guys are scaring me, this sounds like something that will definitely have to be fed outside! :lol:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I definitely fed it outside!

RachelSaurus hopefully that is the case! There's lots more in the freezer...I'm so so so glad it wasn't something that just came in a box and that I would have had to package up/separate myself. O_O"


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tripe doesn't even bother me anymore. I feed it maybe 1-2 times a week. Amazingly, its the organ blend in the ground beef that gets to me. Maybe its right in the way of the morning that bothers me so bad?! 

It was so bad one day that I had unpackaged some of the organ/beef blend for the pups breakfast that day and had washed my hands 3x before I even attempted to eat breakfast. I had a bagel at work and I couldn't eat it b/c the smell was still on my hands. PUKE! I try very hard NOT to get any of it on my hands now.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, it is a Tripe/Organ/Trim blend, it's 65% tripe, 20% trim, 10% organ, and 5% trachea+gullet...I wonder which of it smells the worst?!
I hope next time I order he will have ungrounded, whole beef tripe! Then perhaps I will really know which is the culprit of the smell!

And I know what you mean! I wasn't able to even have a glass of water before I drowned my hands in sanitizer. They're all dry and crackly now...:[


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't wait to find whole unground tripe!!! Hare today has some in the "strips" and I think the dogs will love chewing on those! I'll enjoy feeding them more than the ground tripe too :X


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We tried feeding fresh green llama tripe once. All the dogs wanted to do was roll in it. That was our last and final attempt /faceplam 

We could have taken the green tripe from the sheep we butchered a few weeks ago, but it was just too gross. I can't justify feeding partially digested grass that reeks to the dogs


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> We tried feeding fresh green llama tripe once. All the dogs wanted to do was roll in it. That was our last and final attempt /faceplam
> 
> We could have taken the green tripe from the sheep we butchered a few weeks ago, but it was just too gross. I can't justify feeding partially digested grass that reeks to the dogs


How did the butchering go, Natalie??? I commend you for doing that!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Northwoods, I'll probably enjoy it more as well. The dogs might too, considering they were just gulping the blend! I bet whole tripe is even messier though. O: 
So...I totally didn't tell Cole (my boyfriend) that the dogs had just got done eating Green tripe...they all came in and doused his face LOL. WOOPS.

Natalie, glad the sheep butchering went well, then? Were you able to use pretty much everything else other than the tripe?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, we took every last morsel. Except the skins as well. I wish we would have prepared better so we could have them tanned and made nice. Next time!


----------



## Gradiose (Feb 10, 2011)

Dont you guys use gloves for stuff like that? I found daily handling of raw meat was bothering me, so I started using a pair of rubber cleaning gloves, and no more meat smell, no more blood, grease or gunk on my hands while preparing the dogs meals. I just wash them as if I was washing my hands before I take them off, and run them through the dishwasher every few days.

To me, green tripe smells like a barnyard. It's not a great smell, but not horribly revolting either...I broke down 20 pounds of it and didn't find it as bad as I expected. I re-packaged trachea and gullet as well, and neither of them smelled much at all. Mine all came from greentripe.com, so maybe it depends where it comes from how bad it smells??


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I recently got my first order of real tripe (before, I was feeding the BG canned tripe. But the changed it a few months ago to make it "complete", so now it has a bunch of other crap in it). It was from Greentripe.com too, and it stiiiiiinks!!! 

I grew up on a farm mucking out the barn. Call me a weirdo, but I kinda like the smell of horse poo. It just takes me back.... Anyhoo, I've heard people compare the smell of green tripe to livestock poo. They. Are. WRONG!!! Tripe is foul!ainkiller:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, I bet the skins would have been lovely! Glad it went well! Out of curiosity, did the dogs eat what was on/in the skull? There are whole goat, lamb, and pig heads at a local shop here and I thought they'd probably make good rec. bones if the dogs would actually try to get the meat off and out of them.

Ania'sMommy, I know what you mean. My grandfather has a farm that I've helped out on since I was little and my aunt has horses who I love caring for whenever I'm with her. I don't mind the smell of horse poo at all, or the various other poos from the farm animals on my grandfathers ranch, but tripe...it is NASTY!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

They've eaten a llama head before but weren't interested in the sheep head for some reason


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

This thread is cracking me up!:heh: 
The smell of tripe does not bother me anymore. It reminds me of fresh mulch I put in my garden. 
I was preparing dinner with lamb hearts for my two yesterday, and my son asked me if it bothered me to know I was holding an animal's heart in my hand. i never really think of it. The answer is no, it really doesn't bother me!:suspicious: It's crazy what you can get used to.

Answering your question Gradiose...No, I do not use gloves. That would make too much sense.:heh::biggrin1:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am getting mine this weekend. My girls love everything nasty, so I am sure they will love it. I am normally not too bad with gross stuff, but I will let you know if it is really bad LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I fed Beef Tripe, Beef Trimming, Organ blend tonight and I wanted to puke. It was the worst smelling thing EVER.
> 
> And the dogs were all over me the second I took the defrosted package out of the sink. It was SO nasty.


the things we do for our dogs.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm a big woose (sp).I have to make my husband cut up the cow tongue.There is no way I'm getting fresh tripe.I use the canned, I know I know it's not raw.But I excuse it by saying when I forget to take something out I have a can of tripe I can feed.


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Gradiose said:


> Dont you guys use gloves for stuff like that? I found daily handling of raw meat was bothering me, so I started using a pair of rubber cleaning gloves, and no more meat smell, no more blood, grease or gunk on my hands while preparing the dogs meals. I just wash them as if I was washing my hands before I take them off, and run them through the dishwasher every few days.
> 
> To me, green tripe smells like a barnyard. It's not a great smell, but not horribly revolting either...I broke down 20 pounds of it and didn't find it as bad as I expected. I re-packaged trachea and gullet as well, and neither of them smelled much at all. Mine all came from greentripe.com, so maybe it depends where it comes from how bad it smells??


I can relate with the gloves thing...I'm so weird about what bothers me and what doesn't! I can go for the furkid's eye goobers with no hesitation, I will pick up the raw fed poo (once dry) bare-handed, I rarely wash my veggies and fruits before eating them, but once I was dealing with meat and meat juice every day I went to Costco and bought a GIANT double pack of disposable gloves because I just didn't like dealing with it!


----------

